# Is there a method for making MIDI learn settings global for Omnisphere?



## Virtual Virgin (Sep 27, 2019)

Since there are no default CCs for the control of Omnisphere, is there a way I can apply the MIDI learns I do for my controller globally so that all the Omnisphere patches I open will match the controls? I know I can save the MIDI learn template and open that on each instance of Omni, but that's a load of redundancy I'd rather not go through.


----------



## iobaaboi (Sep 27, 2019)

After you complete your MIDI mapping go to Utility Menu > “Save as default multi”

I would also suggest saving as a MIDI map template as a backup.


----------



## Virtual Virgin (Sep 28, 2019)

Thanks! Trying it out.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 26, 2019)

If you want per patch MIDI use Save Template per patch.
I prefer this method.

Using a blank Multi with NO FX and ALL AUX knobs at Zero saves resources and makes just using single patches a Breeze.

Omni’s Modulations and MIDI Control are supreme.


----------

